# Horse Therapy and Autism



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys, for my last year of high school I am doing a major work about Autism and Equine (horse) Therapy and am trying to determine how effective it is. So, just wondering what peoples opinions or even experiences have been around this subject. Thanks!​


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a fairly recent thread about riders with Asperger's Autism and riding.

http://www.horseforum.com/therapeutic-riding/aspergers-riding-151522/

Based on my observation of people who participate in therapeutic riding programs, persons with diagnoses considered psychiatric show longer lasting benefits than those with solely physical challenges.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Depending on severity I have seen it be very beneficial. My sons bestie is Autistic, high functioning but very mentally erratic. He dearly loves animals of all sorts, the bigger the better and adores a short ride, and will groom all day, but does not like the instruction it takes to ride properly. Says it takes the fun out of it. This is a child that I have a relationship with to the point they call me to calm him and my children guide him- and to see the joy in his eyes when Flicka snuggles him is pure joy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my son is autistic spectrum. I took him riding once. He did not like it and has not interest in horses. folks with Autistic spectrum personalities can't really be lumped together as neatly as we'd like.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

^^^ So true, and a good point for us to remember. Hard for us horse lovers to comprehend!

I'm picturing a friend's grandson (has a diagnosis of being on the spectrum) who loves vacuum cleaners and their steers, but is uninterested in horses. 

Viva la difference!


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I've looked into it some and have read that if you sing while they are riding it has good effects on their speech development. I just remember thinking that was an interesting point. There's some really sweet videos on you tube showing autistic children at different therapy barns.


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for your responses, I appreciate it. If you have any other info etc please share! All opinions are helpful


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

P.S boots thanks for the link!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

There are a few different case studies - I know there was a recent one completed here in Australia. It was shown to have some positive affects on those with austism and aspergers, but it does depend on the child. It is not a clear cut every child with austism loves horses and interactions have positive affects.

I know of a little boy who is a friends son who loves horses, but its hard to tell whether that love has anything to do with the fact his is autistic.

Great topic though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You probably already know of this film

Autism documentary 'The Horse Boy' is an eye-opening ride | NOLA.com


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I've worked with a lot of children with Autism at the therapeutic riding center I work at. I've seen wonderful results from riding for many of these children. Because Autism often comes with some sensory integration issues, the input from the horse can really help settle the riders. Also, the reciprocal relationship with the horse can be wonderful for their social skills, as a lot of children are able to relate to the horse in ways they can't relate to other people. 

I'm not a huge fan of "The Horse Boy" that tinyliny posted because the father said that hippotherapy "cured" his son of Autism. It is, however, a great homage to the benefits of riding. I find work by Temple Grandin to be more impressive, especially because it's an inside view to how riding helped her.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you been to a therapeutic riding facility to actually see it first hand? That might be A good place to start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My cousin married a widower rancher with an autistic son of about 30 years of age. As soon as the son could straddle a horse he accompanied his father. He rode almost daily for years and at 30 still had no idea of how to get on a horse. Once he was on he was fine. If he dismounted he had to be shown again and helped to get back in the saddle.


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for your info guys. Aliliz i was just wondering if you could tell me about the results that you've seen? I've heard stories about Autistic children saying some of there first words on horse back. What do you think it is that helps them in this instance to speak. I've been doing research and have found that even those who don't like to actually ride the horse because they've had a bad experience etc have found the grooming and the looking after of the horse beneficial. I think it does come down to what you said, that the children are able to relate or connect with horses in ways that they can't with other people. SlideStop im just in the middle of trying to get an opportunity to go to riding for the disabled place. So fingers cross that happens. Saddlebag thats really interesteing. Do you know if the he enjoyed riding the horses?


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> You probably already know of this film
> 
> Autism documentary 'The Horse Boy' is an eye-opening ride | NOLA.com


I'll check it out thank you


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

millymoo said:


> Thanks for your info guys. Aliliz i was just wondering if you could tell me about the results that you've seen? I've heard stories about Autistic children saying some of there first words on horse back. What do you think it is that helps them in this instance to speak. I've been doing research and have found that even those who don't like to actually ride the horse because they've had a bad experience etc have found the grooming and the looking after of the horse beneficial. I think it does come down to what you said, that the children are able to relate or connect with horses in ways that they can't with other people. SlideStop im just in the middle of trying to get an opportunity to go to riding for the disabled place. So fingers cross that happens. Saddlebag thats really interesteing. Do you know if the he enjoyed riding the horses?


I've heard first words and seen children who would otherwise be in their own worlds reach out to interact with the horse. Also, I've seen autistic children with bad tantrums control their behavior when we tell them that they might scare or hurt their horse. In terms of speech, I think there are a few things that influence it. One is the sensory input they get while on the horse, which can help them focus. Another is that the setting is very stimulating. There's a lot to look at at a barn! At my barn, we have a mini donkey who has proven to be a great speech therapy tool... the kids talk to him and sometimes, he talks right back!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Another reason kids will say and do things they normally wouldn't is because the horse is a HUGE motivator. They are seeking that sensory input that they get on a limited bases and that we control, all while trying to make them think they are in control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My cousin would watch from afar and felt there was no emotion about anything. It was just something he had to do so his father could keep an eye on him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Almost forgot. An autistic man, along with a few others, was brought to my place to experience horses. This particular man barely knew to eat or drink and had to often be reminded. Now, this particular horse of mine did not like anyone standing directly in front of his face and was inclined to shove the person, even me, if too close. A gate was between the horse and this man. He moved close to the horse's face and placed his hand so it wasn't quite touching the horse between it's eyes. The man appeared to be looking at his hand yet there was something going on in his eyes. He stood like that a good five minutes. I was in the ready but the horse stood dead still. I swear he and the horse had made some kind of connection. His care-giver saw it too. He didn't talk but the odd word/noise so there was nothing he could tell anyone.


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

That's amazing Saddlebag. It's exciting to hear the way in which people and horses have the ability to understand each other. That makes sense aliliz and SlideStop. From what I've been studying, I wonder if its also because the horse, similarly to an autistic person, communicates through body language more so than verbal cues etc. I'm thinking that it must be a combination of different factors that varies dependant upon the severity of Autism and the person. I think someone mentioned before that its not something that works for everyone, but its so good that new therapies like equine therapy are options for parents. 

I was also wondering, if any of you were interested, if I sent through a questionnaire, could you or would you fill it out. If not, that's cool, your input has been priceless.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd be happy to fill out a questionnaire for you


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

aliliz said:


> I'd be happy to fill out a questionnaire for you


Thats awesome, thank you! I'll try and send it through on your page. I hope it works.


----------



## HeidiJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello there! Perhaps I can help. I am an Occupational Therapist and have acquired special training and certifications in the area of Hippotherapy, & Therapeutic Riding. The majority of my caseload was children with disabilities, mostly on the Autism spectrum. 

The American Hippotherapy Association has formal literature regarding providing Physical, Occupational or Speech Therapy with the help of a horse (using the movements of the horse to be therapeutic modality during treatment sessions). Hippotherapy is different than "Therapeutic Riding" which is the act and end goal of teaching a child/adult with a disability 'how to ride'. 

There are measurable, physical, social and emotional benefits of both, however, treatment of the child/adult based on the disability/symptomology can be achieved more with Hippotherapy as it can only be practiced by trained and approved Occupational, Physical and Speech Therapists. 

PATH International (Professional Association of Therapeutic Horsemanship International) --formerly known as NARHA, provides accreditation of centers/organizations that provide Therapeutic Riding AND Hippotherapy. Both organizations are very valuable resources for researching benefits of equine involved works with people with disabilities. 

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much, you are so awesome! I'd love to send you through a questionnaire. Your information about the differences between Therapeutic riding and Hippotherapy is out of left field for me, but gives me even more to work with. 

Yes, this is great!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My cousin was surprised that this autistic man could actually ride the horse, not just sit on it, yet could not remember how to get on. Another memory. My nephew, a fireman, volunteered with autistic kids. He took his charge skiing and learned that they don't like that type of movement. If Mike put him on his skis in front and held on the child seemed to enjoy it, but wouldn't even try to take a step on his own skis. They skied many times but only on shared skis. He tried everything to cajole him into skiing that normal kids would have responded to, to no avail.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Here it is... Motivation at its finest. My non-verbal kid SPOKE yesterday. I had him for camp the past few days and he's level of functioning is maybe that of a two year old. Needless to say I had to tailor my who day to a to a "camp" for him. The first day I tried taking him on the cart with the donkeys because I was at a loss for what to do.... Well he sat there for over an hour while I drove them both and didn't want to get off. Day two I hook them up and this is what I get... 

More walk - YouTube

After grunting and grinding his teeth he says "more walk", which we were working on the signs for. Well he knows more, we're working on doing walk by himself without me touching him (if I put my finger tips on his forearm he will do it just fine without help).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

My younger cousins both have autism. Matt isn't much into horses but if you give him a computer, nano chip, anything mechanical/electrical, he'll fix it and have it better than new.
Ryan on the other hand LOVES horses. He gets frustrated when the horse (my poor saint of a mare, lol) doesn't do exactly as he asked (he'll only neck rein, and my mare only neck reins on one side lol), he gets upset. If the horse won't stop fast enough for him, he yanks on the reins. He wants to learn, he just needs someone who will take the time and have the right horse to teach him with how he needs taught.

He had tons of fun when I lunged him on my pretty girl.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

It really depends on the kid to see what they'll get on it and how high-functioning the autism is. Riding is more effective for some kids than others. We have a range of autistic riders at the therapeutic barn I volunteer at with all different levels, some who do hippotherapy and some who do therapeutic lessons. 
Riding is a LOT of sensory input, so for some kids it can be distracting. But for some kids, riding helps them to focus on specific tasks and do things step by step. Others it helps them to pay attention to what's going on around them and respond. Some just focus their attention on the horse. Even just being around horses are good for some kids. 
In the past few years I've volunteered at this barn, I can think of several kids who have made great improvements not only in their riding but their behavior and ability to focus. There's just something about horses


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for sharing your stories. SlideStop, I watched your video and its awesome. Isuel, I really hope your little cousin finds the right person and the right horse to work with. Faiza425, I agree. I definitely think it depends on the child and their severity.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

My best friend is autistic and rides horses (she doesn't know she's my best friend yet, lol). I think it does have a positive affect on the person, although horses are unpredictable creatures, and you know autistics, they get easily frustrated and go into a rage where they can't always stop themselves. I'm not saying this is always the case though. Horses can easily frustrate and autistic person unless they're really well trained. My friend said to me that she sometimes gets really angry at her pony, but then she feels really bad afterwards. I don't know if this helps, just sharing what I know.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Gossip, just sayin', I wouldn't let any autism advocate hear you say "you know the autistics". Soooooo not PC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Gossip, just sayin', I wouldn't let any autism advocate hear you say "you know the autistics". Soooooo not PC.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed- thanks for pointing this out. TBH, I've struggled with this thread and how some posters have defined people with autism by their disability first. I.E. saying "the autistic person" versus "a person with autism". I've ALWAYS used "people first language"- people with disabilities are real people first and foremost, who shouldn't be defined by their specific disability. Hearing someone say "the autistic kid" is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me :/ 

*jumps off soap box*


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

tbcrazy said:


> Agreed- thanks for pointing this out. TBH, I've struggled with this thread and how some posters have defined people with autism by their disability first. I.E. saying "the autistic person" versus "a person with autism". I've ALWAYS used "people first language"- people with disabilities are real people first and foremost, who shouldn't be defined by their specific disability. Hearing someone say "the autistic kid" is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me :/
> 
> *jumps off soap box*


I didn't mean it in a bad way but now reading over my comment it does sound a bit weird :?. And my teacher used to always tell our class that call them people with disabilities and not disabled people, because the latter is as if you're putting their disability before the person themselves.


----------



## millymoo (Jun 21, 2013)

Gossip said:


> My best friend is autistic and rides horses (she doesn't know she's my best friend yet, lol). I think it does have a positive affect on the person, although horses are unpredictable creatures, and you know autistics, they get easily frustrated and go into a rage where they can't always stop themselves. I'm not saying this is always the case though. Horses can easily frustrate and autistic person unless they're really well trained. My friend said to me that she sometimes gets really angry at her pony, but then she feels really bad afterwards. I don't know if this helps, just sharing what I know.


Hey Gossip  All knowledge and personal experiences are awesome!! Thank you for sharing. I know what you mean. I can get frustrated when I'm riding sometimes and I suppose depending upon the personality of both rider and horse, its easy to get angry or loose control of your emotions. But it's cool to here that she feels empathy for the horse when she reflects on her actions and/or emotions. It actually highlights how much she values her connection to the horse. Thank you again


----------



## Deanie (Oct 7, 2013)

A friend of mine, who owns the farm my where I grew up, said he used to teach children with autism. One little girl had never spoken until she rode and then she started having conversations with the pony. Her family was thrilled and amazed by what happened.


----------

